# Good hunting AR?



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking to add a new AR to the collection. What do you guys recommend. Budget about +-$1500.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If you can find one I love my Remington R-15 mine is in 223 and has an 18 inch tube on it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Build your own with quality parts from palmetto state armory. You can come in way under your $1500 budget


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Build your own with quality parts from palmetto state armory. You can come in way under your $1500 budget


May jump on this









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you own any ARs at present? I bought a Ruger in 5.56, got more interested in the MSRs, built another upper, then fell in the rabbit hole & started building other caliber upper and lowers. It will cost you around a grand to build an accurate weapon that has what you want on it. I ended up with a 16" 300 Black Out, and a 20" 6.5 Grendel that I use for hunting. The Grendel is a 400 yard deer weapon. Good luck on what you decide and where you pick up parts. Larue Tactical builds super accurate uppers, Kentucky Gun Co in Bardstown, Ky (retailer with web site has a complete Ruger 5.56 for around 950.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a decent AR 10 in .308. Was looking at other calibers as well. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

